# The Vaping Vixens SA Review Thread



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Welcome @Jenna Bartosch & Steph!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jenna Bartosch

What's up vapers! Check out our latest video on blends of distinction!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jenna Bartosch

Tiny Tuesday is here !!!! Check out our review on these super cute devices! Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

The "VV's both measure battery capacity in milliamps. Interesting.


----------



## Jenna Bartosch

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The "VV's both measure battery capacity in milliamps. Interesting.


Thanks for watching!


----------



## Jenna Bartosch

Whooohoooo this was fun !! A delicious ejuice by https://web.facebook.com/yogaliquids/

Check out our review and stand a chance to win win win ! Details in Youtube Description.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac

Jenna Bartosch said:


> Tiny Tuesday is here !!!! Check out our review on these super cute devices! Enjoy!



Good job!I almost bought one but was leery on the battery charge lengths. How's it been for you?


----------



## Jenna Bartosch

kev mac said:


> Good job!I almost bought one but was leery on the battery charge lengths. How's it been for you?


The RX mini takes about two hours to charge. I'm not sure about Steph's though. The battery life is not too bad either for such a small device, it lasts almost the whole day. Obviously it won't last as long as a bigger device with 2 batteries like the predator or the minikin but it's a nice starter kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Such a cool video on @Yiannaki 's juice @Jenna Bartosch 
Was fun to watch
I lolled when you were tooting while in the Yoga pose
Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Jenna Bartosch said:


> The RX mini takes about two hours to charge. I'm not sure about Steph's though. The battery life is not too bad either for such a small device, it lasts almost the whole day. Obviously it won't last as long as a bigger device with 2 batteries like the predator or the minikin but it's a nice starter kit.


That doesn't sound bad.It seems like a nice device and I really like it.I am going to put this on my "deal you can't refuse" list.
As if I need another mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

